# Worldmark is not accepting new reservations before Aug 1st



## samara64 (May 5, 2020)

Just talked to a Worldmark rep and she stated that resorts will not accept new reservations until Aug 1st.

Tried to do a reservation but got the max 30 days message. Same as if I want to reserve for May. Existing reservations are still valid.

Go figure.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2020)

Hmm.  I have reservations in July for Las Vegas and Utah. I hope things will be open by then. The rest of my reservations are for next year.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (May 5, 2020)

I s'pose I should be saying farewell to the June reservation we have at Oceanside.  Sigh.


----------



## samara64 (May 5, 2020)

Well, what I understood is existing reservations are still valid and will allow checking in. No new reservations are allowed. So make sure you do not cancel unless sure about it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Well, what I understood is existing reservations are still valid and will allow checking in. No new reservations are allowed. So make sure you do not cancel unless sure about it.



Actually, the only reason I have the Las Vegas reservation was to see a show that has since been indefinitely postponed.  If it doesn't come around, I wonder if WM would let me switch it for just Utah?  Technically it's not a new reservation, just extending an existing reservation by one day.  Hmm...  Something to work on. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2020)

Today I cancelled our June 6 - 20, 2020 trip to The Canadian in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## clifffaith (May 5, 2020)

I cancelled Pismo second week of June. Hope to go to Big Bear, hopefully with our Finnish friend as usual, last couple days of June. Just booked four more BB days in August, right on top of 6 days in Marina Dunes because at this point I can't get enthused at going as "far" as MD. I probably have half a dozen reservations in September in Santa Fe, because I'm fussing with the dates and the number of days. And I have three more Pismo reservations for Sept-Oct-Nov and will eventually decide which one, if any, we'll use.


----------



## easyrider (May 5, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Just talked to a Worldmark rep and she stated that resorts will not accept new reservations until Aug 1st.
> 
> Tried to do a reservation but got the max 30 days message. Same as if I want to reserve for May. Existing reservations are still valid.
> 
> Go figure.



Thanks for posting this info. I tried to grab some bonus time and got the 30 day message. I thought it was a glitch. I checked the RCI portal and it looks good for the 4000 point + $239 exchange fee weeks. I didn't actually comfirm but was able to get to the page where you would.

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (May 6, 2020)

@easyrider So we can't book new reservations pre 8/1 on the worldmark site, but we can book the same time via RCI?


----------



## rhonda (May 6, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> @easyrider So we can't book new reservations pre 8/1 on the worldmark site, but we can book the same time via RCI?


Just my $0.02:  I don't view this as malicious behavior.  I suspect RCI is simply trailing "behind the latest news" with regard to their inventory and Worldmark's adjusted timelines.


----------



## easyrider (May 6, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> @easyrider So we can't book new reservations pre 8/1 on the worldmark site, but we can book the same time via RCI?



Yesterday I wasn't able to make a bonus time reservation in WM for next week but I was able to go through the WM RCI portal to book a week at a destination I like in a non-WM resort but I didn't confirm the week. I was trying to book Lake Chelan Shores but was getting a 30 day limit dealio so I tried RCI. I found Wapato Point at Lake Chelan had plenty of units available for trade. I almost booked it but Wapato Point doesn't have a boat launch so I decided not to.

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (May 6, 2020)

@easyrider So we can't book new reservations pre 8/1 on the worldmark site, but we can book the same time via RCI?


rhonda said:


> Just my $0.02:  I don't view this as malicious behavior.  I suspect RCI is simply trailing "behind the latest news" with regard to their inventory and Worldmark's adjusted timelines.


Totally agree, I don't think it's malicious either! Love my WM!!


----------



## rhonda (May 6, 2020)

FWIW, I just booked another weekend at Oceanside for June using the website.

Edited to add, after playing online a bit online:  WM owners appear to have very little confidence that Disneyland will reopen this summer.  Both D'Cove and Anaheim are wide open for June with patches of inventory all summer ... but San Diego coastal regions? Yep, as a community we are holding hope for reopening!!


----------



## JohnPaul (May 6, 2020)

I did a bunch of mock bookings a few minutes ago in California, Oregon, Washington and Idaho for dates in June and July and didn't have any issues.


----------



## Hobokie (May 6, 2020)

@samara64 & @JohnPaul , had to cancel reservation for late May and called in because the pts were expired (had to be used by 5/31). I asked about reservations pre 8/1 and was told it depends on the resort (some resorts have decided to be below capacity and have blocked reservations while others are not)


----------



## samara64 (May 6, 2020)

Yes, I called again today and they opened Seaside starting 6-16 and beyond. They rep said it changes by the minute so do not count on anything.


----------



## SteveDavis (May 8, 2020)

I have a reservation for July. Hopefully, everything will be clear by then


----------



## samara64 (May 8, 2020)

Just got a phone call a min ago that they will cancel my Seaside May 23 check-in if I do not do.


----------



## CO skier (May 9, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Just talked to a Worldmark rep and she stated that resorts will not accept new reservations until Aug 1st.


Yesterday, I booked an online WM reservation for arrival in July.

I was surprised it went through, because the resort's inventory is mostly booked for the month of July.  If the resort is subject to occupancy limitations in July, it may be that my reservation is cancelled if a LIFO policy is used to limit arrivals.  If that proves to be the case, oh well; easy book, easy goodbye.


----------



## Temporary ID (May 16, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Today I cancelled our June 6 - 20, 2020 trip to The Canadian in Vancouver, BC.


Our June 21-26 trip still on, but watching the cancel by date closely. On the phone, Worldmark rep said location was scheduled to open up on the 16th.


----------



## geist1223 (May 16, 2020)

It does not matter if a resort in Canada opens. It is the Border that counts. If the Border opens but you are required to quarantine for 2 weeks not much of a vacation.


----------



## samara64 (May 16, 2020)

As of today you cannot book Seaside until Aug 1st. You get the 30 day message.

It may change again but who knows.


----------



## jhoug (Jun 1, 2020)

Depends on the resort. Look at the updated Covid 19 resort list.  Just got St. George, Utah for end of July last week.  Most resorts opening by July 1. Some Aug 1.



			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/covid19_impacted_resorts.shtml


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2020)

Both of my June reservations at WM Oceanside have been cancelled by Worldmark.    Sigh.



rhonda said:


> FWIW, I just booked another weekend at Oceanside for June using the website.


----------



## FunnyFarm (Jun 5, 2020)

So as of today I need to cancel Victoria July 12th reservation.
WM has not done it automatically.
Should I wait for them in case the resort opens , the border may not open by then.
 I booked a later August backup but still in a Quandry.
Any word on Canada/US restrictions?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 5, 2020)

I just made a reservation via Club Pass for July.  They called the resort to check on the inventory first, but said it was OK.  Not sure about your statement.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 5, 2020)

rhonda said:


> Both of my June reservations at WM Oceanside have been cancelled by Worldmark.    Sigh.



We are holding our breath on Big Bear June 28-July 2 -- we go at this time every year for my birthday.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> We are holding our breath on Big Bear June 28-July 2 -- we go at this time every year for my birthday.


Good luck!  I really hope it holds for you!


----------



## FunnyFarm (Jun 15, 2020)

I called the resort itself rather than the resv dept.
Resort said border was closed so no way to get to Victoria, Clipper Ferry was not running and we have free tickets for that.
Things might have changed which is why we have new August replacement reservation.
August looks grim for open spaces at many places.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 15, 2020)

Seaside Oregon is opening in about 1 week. Initially it will be limited to about 50% occupancy. They are still working out how to limit people in the Pool and Spas/Hot Tubs.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Albeit for summer of 2021, I had a wait list convert into a reservation for Depoe Bay late last week so it seems WorldMark is accepting reservations now (perhaps depending on when your stay falls on the calendar?)...


----------



## WazzuCougFan (Jun 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Yesterday I wasn't able to make a bonus time reservation in WM for next week but I was able to go through the WM RCI portal to book a week at a destination I like in a non-WM resort but I didn't confirm the week. I was trying to book Lake Chelan Shores but was getting a 30 day limit dealio so I tried RCI. I found Wapato Point at Lake Chelan had plenty of units available for trade. I almost booked it but Wapato Point doesn't have a boat launch so I decided not to.
> 
> Bill


I own at Wapato Point, and while they don't have a launch on site, there is a public one down the road. We launched there, then brought our boat trailer back to Wapato Point and left it in their oversized lot. We left our boat tied up at the docks at Wapato Point. It's free.


----------



## mapper (Jul 6, 2020)

All of our reservations at WorldMark Oceanside were cancelled for June and my July 9 thru 14 was cancelled. I still have a 3 bedroom for July 10 thru 12 that they are going to "allow" me to keep. I just talked to the resort directly and we are only allowed to swim for 1 hour, (with a reservation and assigned armbands), on Saturday! Not on Friday and not on Sunday. I was going to cancel it and go to Las Vegas instead but they are doing the same exact thing!


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> We are holding our breath on Big Bear June 28-July 2 -- we go at this time every year for my birthday.



They cancelled our end of June reservation, I just cancelled mid-July because of the uptick in cases. Hoping to make it to Big Bear Aug 3-7.


----------



## holdaer (Jul 6, 2020)

Worldmark Marble Falls was open over the 4th of July weekend.  My family had a wonderful time, even though, the fireworks show was cancelled by the city of Marble Falls.  Per the front desk associate, they were 100% full for the weekend.


----------

